# Sara's April Journal



## sara (Apr 1, 2004)

*Thursday 4/1/04 *

Shoulders/ABS 

_DB Shoulder Press_ 20/9, 20/7, 20/6, 20/5

_DB Front Raise (one arm at a time)_ 17.5/9, 17.5/7, 17.5/7, 17.5/5

*Super-sets*
_DB Lateral Raise (standing_) 15/12, 15/9, 15/8
_DB Bent Lateral Raise (laying on bench) _10/12, 10/12, 10/12

_Ez Bar Upright Row _20/12, 25/8, 25/7, 25/6

_DB Shrugs _30/12, 35/9, 35/8, 35/9

*ABS*:
 Laying Leg Raise crunch w. 10 lbs. plate (2 super sets, 1 set) 
        Crunches w. weight (3 sets)


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

New journal?  Why?


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2004)

Starting fresh this month  with a new plan and No unplanned Cheats!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

Ok.. I suppose I can follow along


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Ok.. I suppose I can follow along


It will be somewhat different


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

Different is good


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2004)

I will change it every 2-3 weeks, so my body doesn't get used to it.. I will try to have 6 meals instead of 5


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2004)

*Thursday 4/1/04 *

*6:40 *
½ Grapefruit  (0P, 0F, ?C) 
2 Whole eggs (12P, 10F, 2C) 
½ Cup Egg whites (12P, 0F, 2C) 
_** Hot Coffee w. powdered non-dairy milk** _

*9:40 *(Post ???workout) 
1 Scoop Designer???s Whey (17.5P, 1.5F, 3C) 
1 Egg white (3.5P, 0F, 1C) 
1 TBSP PB (2P, 8F, 3C)

*12:40 *
2 Cheese Sticks (14P, 12F, 2C) 
½ Cup Egg whites (12P, 0F, 2C) 
Veggies: Spinach, Parsley 

*3:40 *
1 Scoop Designer???s Whey (17.5P, 1.5F, 3C) 
20 Almonds (3P, 12F, 3C) 

*6:40 *
5 oz. Salmon (measured Raw) (~28P, ~16F, 0C) ???Not sure if it???s right???
Veggies: Broccoli, Garlic, Onions, Cucumbers

*~ 9:40 *
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese (13P, 0F, 5C) 
10 Almonds (2P, 6F, 1C) 
_** Hot Cocoa w. Cinnamon** _


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 2, 2004)

Good Luck!!


----------



## sara (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Good Luck!!


Thanks hon


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 2, 2004)

GOOOOO SARA!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck sweetie!!


----------



## sara (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> GOOOOO SARA!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck sweetie!!



greeky- Thanx sweetie.. I know I can do it this time! just the way I planned it


----------



## sara (Apr 2, 2004)

*Friday 4/2/04 *

*7:00 *
1 Bocca Burger (18P, 1.5F, 8C) 
1 Veggies' Cheese (4P, 2F, 1C) 
1/2 TBSP Olive oil (0P, 7F, 0C) 
Parsley 

_~ 8:15 ** Hot Tea w. powdered non-dairy milk** _

*9:40 *
1.5 Scoop Soy Protein (19P, 1F, 2C) 
1.5 TBSP PB (3P, 12F, 4C) 
1 Strawberry (0P, 0F, ?C) 

*12:30 *
5 oz. Salmon (measured Raw) (~28P, ~16F, 0C) 
Veggies: Broccoli, Parsley 
_** Hot Black Tea w. Coffee**_ 

*4:20 *
1.5 Scoop Soy Protein (19P, 1F, 2C) 
1 TBSP PB (2P, 8F, 3C) 

*8:30 *
5 oz. Salmon (measured Raw) (~28P, ~16F, 0C) 
Veggies: Cauliflower, Green onions, Cucumbers, Garlic 

_~ 9:40 ** Hot Cocoa** _(0P, 0F, 1 C, 1 Fiber)


----------



## sara (Apr 4, 2004)

*Yesturday was my carb-up/refeed day (cheat day) *


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> *Yesturday was my carb-up/refeed day (cheat day) *



Alright another cheatday person !!! I look forward to saturdays for sure.  So does my wife, gives her a break from fixing all that "Diet " food all week ! LOL


----------



## atherjen (Apr 4, 2004)

Sara- was this another binge??? 
I truly feel you need to follow a more healthful balanced plan.... these were not planned refeeds or whatever you try to call them....


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Sara- was this another binge???
> I truly feel you need to follow a more healthful balanced plan.... these were not planned refeeds or whatever you try to call them....




WHAT !!!!!!!  She pulled the wool over my eyes !!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2004)

What did your refeed/cheat consist of darlin?


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 4, 2004)

Sara, I don't think you really understand the concept of what a refeed is v. a carb up v. a binge.  They are not one in the same.


----------



## sara (Apr 4, 2004)

excuse me guys.. I planned to do carb-ups/ or re-feeds every Tuesday and Saturday! 
This was my refeed meal.. it was planned to be in my 3'rd meal or if itwas a carb up it would be in my last meal.. 

Jill- I had Lots of cereal (life cereal and fiber one), green apple, few strawberries, 1 slice bread, sesame crackers, raisins, and lots of peanuts and Almonds


----------



## atherjen (Apr 4, 2004)

why didnt you mention that you were going to do refeeds???  

also- "lots" of nuts are not a part of a refeed. fat as no effect on leptin.


----------



## sara (Apr 4, 2004)

I was thinking of refeeds or carb ups..I mentioned it on another forum.. fitness&bodybuilding


----------



## sara (Apr 4, 2004)

*Sunday 4/4/04* 

8:20 
1 Whole Egg (6P, 5F, 1C) 
1 Egg white (3.5P, 0F, 1C) 
1/2 Cup Egg whites (12P, 0F, 2C) 
** Hot Coffee** 

12:30 
1 Scoop Designer's whey (17.5P, 1.5F, 3C) 
2 Fish oil (0P, 2F, 0C) 

3:20 
1 Can Chicken (25P, 2.5F, 0C) 
1 TSP olive oil (0P, 5.5F, 0C) 
Veggies: Cucumbers w. vinegar 

6:10 
1 Whole Egg (6P, 5F, 1C)
1/2 Cup Egg whites (12P, 0F, 2C) 
1/4 Cup FF Cottage Cheese (6P, 0F, 2.5C) 
Veggies: Green Pepper 

~ 7:00 Herbal Tea **

9:00 
~ 4 oz. Tenderloin pork (measured raw) (22P, 1.5F, 1C) 
less than 1/4 Cup FF Cottage Cheese (>4P, 0F, >2C) 
1 TSP olive oil (0P, 5.5F, 0C) 
Veggies: Lettuce
** Hot Cocoa w. powdered non-dairy milk & cinnamon


----------



## sara (Apr 5, 2004)

*been having tummy problems for the past 3 days..*


----------



## sara (Apr 5, 2004)

How many calories I need to maintain my weight and lose Body fat?


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

Jodi- Would you be able to delete all the posts from this thread. so I can start posting my new plan that I will be getting from the trainer tomorrow?


----------

